# Anyone have a good Elk Chili recipe



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am looking for a GOOD elk chili recipe?????? Anyone????
Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a simple recipe that I have had many compliments on-

Start with some basic Chili seasoning packets that you buy at the store.

They usually call for:

1 lb meat, cooked
1 can (15 oz) Kidney Beans
1 can (15 oz) chopped or diced tomatoes

I follow the directions on the package, and add:

1 extra can tomatoes (or just start with 1 big can)
1 chopped onion
1 chopped green bell pepper
Salt and red pepper to taste

If you plan on cooking it for a while to minimize the gamey taste of the venison, add the vegetables toward the end and cook just until they're tender (10 minutes).


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is my favorite

Tom's wild Taco Chile 

2 cans black beans
1 big can kidney beans
1 can corn 
an onion (or two) small chunks
Potatoe(optional) small chunks

slowly cook these in a crock pot or over the stove.

In a pan brown 1 pound elk burger (feel free to add steak, or bird to this chukar tastes great with it) drain fat and add water and taco seasoning. Open a BIG can of enchelada sauce and add most to the pot, pour remaining on meat after taco seasoning has cooked into meat.

Pour meat into the pot and stir as it cooks.

Serve with sour cream and cheese for a little extra flavor.


This is a chile recipe I made up that I always get requests to make. Let me know what you think if you end up trying it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

2 cans of Chile Carne or Chili beans
1 1/4 lb. of meat ( I fry this for about 5 minutes first ) 
1 yellow onion - chopped ( I fry this a little bit too. ) 
2 cloves garlic - chopped 
2 Tbsp olive oil 
1 to 2 Tbsp chili powder 
1 Tbsp chopped parsley 
1 can of tomatoes ( I hate tomatoes, so I chop them up, small ) 
A shot of Tabasco and anything else you have on the shelf
A little salt
A 'splash' of beer
A cap full of Red wine
A little celery, chopped
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/2 cup of brown sugar
2 pepperoni tube's ( cut these into 1/4" squares )

3 to 4 hours in the crock pot or 'low' for all day. My wife likes to double up the tomatoes or use an extra can of tomato sauce.

Try staying away from other people for the next few days.


----------

